# Avermedia Live Capture



## Siimori (May 14, 2013)

Hi!

Is there some way to encode stream with some capture card like xsplit program.


----------



## dodgepong (May 14, 2013)

This is the wrong place to ask this question.

Having said that, yes, it is possible, assuming you're not talking about the Live Gamer Portable. You add the device as a Video Capture device.


----------



## Siimori (May 14, 2013)

Ok, have to try it :)

Is that encoding/using avermedia live card when I add it as a Video Capture device.

Sry for wrong place.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2013)

better to use quicksync honestly, less cost, better encoding, higher quality


----------



## dodgepong (May 15, 2013)

Oh, my mistake, I though you were trying to capture, not encode. I misread your OP.

OBS doesn't support using the encoder on the Live Gamer HD, and frankly, you don't want to use it...it's really really really bad.


----------



## Siimori (May 15, 2013)

Ok, If I want to Stream and encode with avermedia which program is best?


----------



## dodgepong (May 15, 2013)

You don't want to encode with AVerMedia. You really don't.

Xsplit supports it, if you want to go that direction. But it's really not worth it at all. Use the card as a capture card, and not as an encoder, which OBS supports just fine.


----------



## Siimori (May 15, 2013)

But My Cpu is 80% when I stream, I thought Avermedia would have helped with that problem :(


----------



## dodgepong (May 15, 2013)

But at the cost of making the resulting video look like utter garbage? You should be able to reduce CPU usage on normal x264. If you post your log, maybe we can give you a hand.


----------

